# Underwater Walleye Trolling Bites, Strikes & Follows 2019



## Tomasz Burlaga (Mar 7, 2017)

OK this is it! My favourite underwater video that I have ever made. Super clear shots of big schools of walleye, nice strikes and structure. Ever wonder what it looks like when the walleyes bite your crankbait. This is the video for you. It shows how walleyes react to slow trolling and fast trolling. We were trolling for walleyes using a 30 ft Tail dancer from Rapala and reef runner crankbaits. Camera Used: Water Wolf HD v1.1


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

how does the camera affect the dive curve of the lure. the website says it floats w/o added weight.


----------



## Tomasz Burlaga (Mar 7, 2017)

privateer said:


> how does the camera affect the dive curve of the lure. the website says it floats w/o added weight.


I add the 18 gram (biggest weight) they provide to get it to sink. I wish they had even heavier to be honest. The 30ft diver with the camera only goes max 18 to 20ft in my opinion. The rock shelves the walleye are sitting on were around 15 to 16 ft.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

great vids, actually gives ya an idea on whats goin on down there. i would like a worm burner vid lol and spoon....


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Tomasz Burlaga said:


> I add the 18 gram (biggest weight) they provide to get it to sink. I wish they had even heavier to be honest. The 30ft diver with the camera only goes max 18 to 20ft in my opinion. The rock shelves the walleye are sitting on were around 15 to 16 ft.


TruTrip needs to offer a camera insert for their 40's and 50's. there is enough room in them for this. i think they would sell a bunch. at a reasonable price, i would put a camera on every TruTrip on a charter.


----------

